# Shell Tanker Acavus 1973



## Peter Elphick (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

I'm trying to track down and old shipmate called David [Davy] Cooper. He hailed from Somerset England around the Frome area. Guess he would be about 60 now. Anyone remember him or know where he is??

Peter Elphick


----------



## murty (Feb 3, 2008)

*SS Acavus*

I joined the acavus as sos in new jersey on 30/7/73 and left the ship 7/2/74 in cardiff.


----------



## Peter Elphick (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Murty

YES>> I paid off in New Jersey end of July 1973 so you must have been replacement crew, we tripped around the carrabean, US west coast and Canada. Long time ago now but some good memories from that ship especially Jamaica and Dominican Republic.
Hope you had some good memories from your trip!!
I do remember to get paid we had to go Shell House in London and we got 6 months wages in cash. Felt pretty good in the back pocket when beer was 15p a pint.

Best Rgds

Peter E


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

I seem to recall a David Cooper as Master in Shell - probably not the same?


----------

